# Hindu Skunk



## NorCalHal (Jul 26, 2009)

I've been working with a new strain called Hindu Skunk that is a readily available clone-onl in and around the Bay Area Med Scene. Seen these ata  few places.

A Great BIG producer. This is my third round with her and I think I won!
Smells terrific! Very Skunky/Fruity...unique. 

Vegged for 3 weeks from clone and going to be cut prob day 62, these pics are today, day 55.

Fed GH 3part only.


----------



## purplephazes (Jul 26, 2009)

The server is too busy at the moment. Please try again later.
SO I WILL ! Cannot open the images but i'll come back after rush hour LOL !


----------



## purplephazes (Jul 27, 2009)

I am glad i came back ! I also feel for the other BPOTM entrants LOL! They do smell mighty fine from here as well ! Peace and all the best ! WOW !!


----------



## Amateur Grower (Jul 27, 2009)

Very nice bro!

AG

What's the chain for hanging down in the 3rd pic?


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 27, 2009)

Sweet pic's Norcal!



                                          Phatpharmer


----------



## greenfriend (Jul 27, 2009)

hell yea phazes, BPOTM for sure.  nicely done hal, those hindus pack some serious weight.  did you have any trouble with colas falling over under their weight/ did you have to even stake them at all? - they're pretty sturdy plants to begin with...

im waiting on my HS to cure a bit before i dig in... happy trimming:clap: :clap:


----------



## Alistair (Jul 27, 2009)

Well NCH, I'm very impressed.  Wow!  Those are so perfect looking.  And imagine, available only to club members.  My mouth is watering.  

Thanks for the inspiration. It's nice to have someone to compete with.  Not that I could seriously compete, but it motivates to strive for excellence. When we see how good others do, it makes us want to perfect our technique.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jul 27, 2009)

Alistair Young said:
			
		

> Thanks for the inspiration. It's nice to have someone to compete with. Not that I could seriously compete, but it motivates to strive for excellence. When we see how good others do, it makes us want to perfect our technique.


 

Competition is allways good. I have a few close friends who grow also, and it is all about uppin' one another. Keeps us focused.

AG..it is actually the chain from the light you can't see in the pic.


greenfriend, yes sir, I did have issues with the Hindu falling over silly style. This round I made a trellis and it helped out big time. Staking up plants is just not an option for me as , well, there is alot of plants...

you'll like the smoke, unique taste.


----------



## 420benny (Jul 28, 2009)

Man NCH, I am so glad I entered the contest this month. NOT! lol That is very impressive. I believe you just made that strain the #1 most sought after this week anywhere it is available. Now if you also supplied the cuts, you would be truly smilin'


----------



## NorCalHal (Jul 28, 2009)

Not to worry fellas, as I didn't enter the pics in the bpotm! Thanks for the props tho!

It is a great strain.


----------



## chris1974 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey Norcal....  those are some nice lookin plants !
  I just got 12 Hindu Skunk clones yesterday and 12 purple kush, I am also gona use GH 3 part as well !  Did u keep a journal of your grow, and if so do you mind if I check it out ?  I can use all of the help I can get being this is only my 2nd grow.

Thanks


----------



## CaliWizard (Oct 9, 2009)

i purchased some of this from el camino wellness center @ 20$ a gram... some of the best smoke of recent memory!!! super dense, crystally and delicious, as well as very stoney.


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 10, 2009)

Glad you liked it Cali, as do more and more folks, as the herb is making it's way thru the "scene".


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 10, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> I've been working with a new strain called Hindu Skunk that is a readily available clone-onl in and around the Bay Area Med Scene. Seen these ata few places.
> 
> A Great BIG producer. This is my third round with her and I think I won!
> Smells terrific! Very Skunky/Fruity...unique.
> ...


I keep finding threads that I missed somehow. Man, Hal, those are some sweet colas. 

I thought I was looking into my own grow room for a second. You and I use the same exact chain for our lights. We both have white walls. I also use a bic to "size" pics. I did a double take at your pic! hahahaahaha

Is this an Indica heavy hybrid? Nice, very nice colas. What type of high to you get from it?

You've done it again man! Congrats!!!!

 Sorry I missed your thread!


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 11, 2009)

Hiya Stoney! Thanks for stopping by.

VERY heavy Indica hybrid. Hindu Kush x Skunk#1. A local hybrid that is clone only but readily available in the Med Scene.
Fast vegger, with a fairly fast flowertime. As you can see, a great producer. Very solid bud with a HinduKush smell/taste. Kinda Spicey,yet fruity.

You know, I get mixed reveiws man on the high. Most folks say it's very stoney, couch lock, but for me, it's def a daytime ,motivated herb. But, I am spoiled on the Bubba! Everyone loves it and it is gaining in popularity.


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 11, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Hiya Stoney! Thanks for stopping by.
> 
> VERY heavy Indica hybrid. Hindu Kush x Skunk#1. A local hybrid that is clone only but readily available in the Med Scene.
> Fast vegger, with a fairly fast flowertime. As you can see, a great producer. Very solid bud with a HinduKush smell/taste. Kinda Spicey,yet fruity.
> ...


Thanks for the info, Hal! Sounds like it's exactly what I love. Great looking plants!


----------



## the chef (Oct 14, 2009)

My mouth a watering, what do you think she'd taste like hash style?


----------

